# Apple Pay



## dlkenney108 (Oct 24, 2014)

Chase has decided not to support the Amtrak Guest Rewards Card for Apple Pay. I use this card as my main card but am very disappointed with their decision. Amtrak should look to change to VISA or change from Chase


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 24, 2014)

Personally, I'm glad they're holding back. Let others "test the waters" and if things go well, then jump in.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 24, 2014)

It's supported on my Chase Sapphire Preferred, which is my everyday use card.

It's awesome. I agree that Chase should roll this out for all of their cards, there's no reason to hold back.


----------



## dlkenney108 (Oct 24, 2014)

Master card has actually had this function for years with other banks. It is just Chase that doesn't recognize the new Apple Pay. They do however recognize VISA cards.


----------



## jebr (Oct 24, 2014)

Works fine with Google Wallet.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeb beat me to it, I have an Android phone and three Chase Cards including the AGR MC so Apple stuff isn't a big concern to me!


----------



## jis (Oct 24, 2014)

I have a few more weeks to go before I catch up with 2014.


----------



## saxman (Oct 24, 2014)

I also have to wait another year until I can get the iPhone 6. Maybe by then, they'll have it?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 24, 2014)

dlkenney108 said:


> Chase has decided not to support the Amtrak Guest Rewards Card for Apple Pay. I use this card as my main card but am very disappointed with their decision. Amtrak should look to change to VISA or change from Chase


Chase is the entity which determines whether you receive a Visa or MasterCard, not Amtrak.



RyanS said:


> I agree that Chase should roll this out for all of their cards, there's no reason to hold back.


One reason is that we'll have yet another middleman between buyer and seller taking yet another cut. Do people really think Apple Pay is a free service? Whether by merchant or bank the cost will eventually be passed along to the consumer.


----------



## George K (Oct 24, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Do people really think Apple Pay is a free service? Whether by merchant or bank the cost will eventually be passed along to the consumer.


I may be wrong, but I read (somewhere) that Apple is getting 0.15% of each transaction. That's not 1.5%, but 0.0015% of the transaction. That could add up in a hurry.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 24, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> One reason is that we'll have yet another middleman between buyer and seller taking yet another cut. Do people really think Apple Pay is a free service? Whether by merchant or bank the cost will eventually be passed along to the consumer.


Actually, it comes out to the good, because Apple has negotiated cheaper processing rates because of the reduced risk of fraud brought by adding a biometric scanner into the process. Apple makes money off of pocketing the discount.


----------

